# ?

## .

.      ,  ,   ..
  .    :   .     ()   ,           ?   ?

----------

> .      ,  ,   ..
>   .    :   .     ()   ,           ?   ?


    , 
   ,




    .

----------


## 4

> ?


.        .    ,    .                 .

----------


## .

> .        .    ,    .                 .


      )      ,     ,      ,    .. ,     -  ,           -..    ,     ,        .  )

----------

> ,


   .    ,            111-.           ,       .

  -       ,

----------


## .

> .    ,            111-.           ,       .
> 
>   -       ,


 ,       ,          (   ,   18  ).       ,    ,        ,        .     -    .     . 
       -    ,    -    ,       ,       .

----------

> ,    ,        ,        .     -    .     .


,        (  ).

     -   : "        ,      -          ?  , , ,     ,      (, - ,     ).          ,      ,   -    .   -           -         ""?          111-, .2.2:



> 2.2.                 ,


   . ,    ...

----------


## .

> ,        (  ).
> 
>      -   : "        ,      -          ?  , , ,     ,      (, - ,     ).          ,      ,   -    .   -           -         ""?          111-, .2.2:
> 
>    . ,    ...


      .   ,     ,      ,  "      ,        ."   ,      ,        ,    ,     ,     - " " .

----------


## .

-,    ) ,       .       ,      ,    .     ,     ,         ,          ,    ,          ,     .     -  ,       ,     ,          ,     -    .            (    -  ,       ,       ,    ,      ).   ,          .        ,      .

----------

> (    -  ,       ,       ,    ,      ).   ,          .        ,      .


      ,     /,      ( 111-).   -           ,         ()    .

 ,  ,     ,        ,   ,     -     ,      ,    111-.

----------


## .

> ,     /,      ( 111-).   -           ,         ()    .
> 
>  ,  ,     ,        ,   ,     -     ,      ,    111-.


    "    ,    111-".        ,      ,  ,    ,       .  ..

----------

